# Problem with Triton MOFoo1KC



## jimbobwood (Feb 15, 2013)

Can anyone give insight into why 2 problems are roadblocks to using this router i just purchased off Craigslist:

1. Collet Lock won't release
2. Above table winder won't engage.

Also, who out there will service a Triton. Frustrated with trying to reach anyone connected with this company. I live in Pittsburgh, PA

Help and thanks!

jimbob


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jim; we feel your pain! Many members have commented on the dysfunctional N.A. distributorship. Hopefully someone here can help you fix it yourself.
Believe me, I'm not trying to rub salt in the wound, but when the Bosch fan club says their customer service is superb, this type of situation is what we're talking about.
Been down your road with stuff from Home Despot; didn't enjoy the trip...at all!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jim.

A couple of possible solutions.
1. Collet may be the self releasing type. Undo it. it goes hard again. Undo it further.

2. the above table winder does not work in plunge mode, you have to switch to winder mode. And it helps if you remove the spring for in table use...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You've' come to the right place these guys have seen/heard of it all.

Herb


----------



## Toobadtolose (Feb 22, 2013)

*Router lock*



jimbobwood said:


> Can anyone give insight into why 2 problems are roadblocks to using this router i just purchased off Craigslist:
> 
> 1. Collet Lock won't release
> 2. Above table winder won't engage.
> ...


Jim make sure the door over the switch is working properly it may be stuck.

The micro adjust knob twists off but be careful the spring can come shooting out.

Remove the spring replace the knob and you should be able to engage the in table adjustment. I hope I have helped and not confused.
:wacko:


----------



## landersg (Nov 24, 2010)

I have the same router. The collet lock is connected to the power switch. If the guard over the switch is open (allowing you to turn on the router), you can't lock the collet (safety feature), and vice versa. The above table winder is design flaw with (so far as I can tell) with the cheap, plastic winder. The slotted tip of the winder engages in a slot on the top of the adjustment arm of the route through the above table hole. The way it engages is similar to a slotted screwdriver. I occasionally have to look under the table to make sure the table winder is aligned vertically so as to engage with the router -- not terribly convenient, but a whole lot cheaper than the router lifts on the market. With a little practice, it works -- just not as good as an after-market lift.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Greg, the nylon part of the winder mechanism was replaced with a metal part some years ago.

Jim bought the router off Craigs List so no knowing how old it may be.

Also, you can just press in the collet lock manually without the router being wound up all the way as if it was in a table. that way it will open, even if the switch cover is not closed. Just like any router with a push button shaft lock.

The switch cover is more of a safety device that will not allow the router to go up through the table unless it is turned off.

Just make sure the router is unplugged.


----------



## jimbobwood (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks. So far very helpful. I am going to explore whether i need to replace the micro-adjuster. Not sure if mine is metal or plastic. I think the Tritons before 2010 are plastic. Emailed and called Toolstream but no response yet. Still can't speak by phone with anyone connected with Triton Routers. If anyone has a source please post? Thanks and Happy Holidays to all. jb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jim, as far as I am aware, the repair goes back to <2008.

Do you have the manual for that router?


----------



## jimbobwood (Feb 15, 2013)

I am abandoning hope for using the micro-adjuster or above table winder on my Triton. Have ordered the worm gear from UK but don't think i am going to take on the challenge for installing it. Another $25 gone. Getting help with a Triton is like cleaning an elephants teeth. Too much wasted time already. I would buy an identical MOF001KC IF, and i mean IF, i knew the new one had the updated Worm gear etc.
Thanks for all the feedback and if you have an idea to help keep them coming? Happy New Year to all!

jimbob


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

FYI Jim.

Dismantling the Triton TRA001 3¼HP Router


----------

